# C. xtimahensis flower



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Its spathe opened this morning. Beautiful, right?


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

Very nice! Your flower is so cool, and you photo is just perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

that looks great! The entrance looks like mirror.


----------



## kevin120477 (Nov 20, 2007)

Mud Pie Mama said:


> Very nice! Your flower is so cool, and you photo is just perfect. Thanks for sharing.





Khamul1of9 said:


> that looks great! The entrance looks like mirror.


Thanks both of you.

I will try my best to post the beautiful photos to share with you.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really awesome, it´s a unique crypt.


----------

